# Bike weight



## G3CWI (25 Nov 2015)

Manufacturers are often reluctant to put a weight on their bikes. And when they do, they will be pared to the minimum. As an experiment today I weighed my Kona Dew Hybrid with full winter accessories on board. It tipped the scales at 14.5 kg. Anyone else care to share their "all-up" bike weight.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2015)

I don't care to even bother weighing mine I'm afraid. Provided they're not complete boat anchors it's not really of relevance to an 18 stone man.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2015)

I have no idea what mine weighs and have no concept of the average, bad or good weight of a bike. I cant even correlate what 14kg would feel like.

I do know that one of my bikes feels lighter that the other two and that when I sit on all of them, they are about the same.

I think, if I were to invest in a high priced carbon weekend bike then I would start to learn more about weight as it seems to be a big differentiator but for now at least, I am rather happy to remain ignorant of these facts.

J


----------



## Neilsmith (25 Nov 2015)

My road bike with saddle bag holding tools and spares comes in at 9.8kg and the Mtb is 13.9kg


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Nov 2015)

When I was bothered to measure it, the carbon Defy weighed in at 7.9kg with it's lighter wheels on. The hardtail MTB was 13kg. Those are with saddlebags, bottles and pumps removed, just the bare bike.

The old steel Raleigh might break the scales, but it's heavier then the MTB for sure.


----------



## midliferider (25 Nov 2015)

I always weigh the bike with me, standing together on a sacle.
If it goes up, I blame the bike.
If it goes down, I am grateful to my bike.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Nov 2015)

Nazca Fuego with small rack-pack + spare tubes, flagpole etc - 20kg.





Only about 40 50 60 kg less than the rider ...


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Nov 2015)

'70s steel-frame fixie: 10.8 Kg - with front _and _back light. Apparently track bikes tend to be heavier because they need a thicker seat tube to handle the massive twisty torquey twistiness thrusting from my immense bulging thigh muscles. Or something. Certainly my old (653) road-bike conversion was lighter.


----------



## spiderman2 (25 Nov 2015)

specialized sirrus (ali) 12.7kg
specialized roubaix (carbon) 9.0 kg
madison revell (steel) 10.9 kg


----------



## Jody (25 Nov 2015)

< MTB, full suss with M540 SPD's comes in at just over 12KG (about 27lbs)


----------



## gbb (25 Nov 2015)

A lot of the difference is in componentry.
At various stages ive had different bikes stripped to the frame..
Bianchi C2C Via Nirone frame had a very similar weight to my Raleigh 531 1980s frame.
Current carbon...all i know is the full carbon forks and Fulcrum wheel feel remarkably light...so much so it amazed a friend who TBF knows little about bikes, but he was amazed at how feather light it was.


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2015)

Not a clue but expect all are under 13kg with the carbon and SS under 9kg


----------



## mjr (25 Nov 2015)

Here's a list of bikes I remember weighing or could find my notes of the weights of. Not all of these are mine! Includes all typical fittings but not luggage or removable lights.
Medium 2014 Bianchi road bike (plastic mudguards, no rack) 11kg
2012 (I think) Dawes folding bike 12kg
Large 1983 Falcon Majorca road bike (Bluemels and brazed rack) 13kg
Large 2009 Revolution Streetfinder hybrid 16kg
Large 1990 Universal Riviera Sport roadster (thin chrome rack) 16kg
Small unknown Apollo Pulse MTB (plastic mudguards) 16kg
Large 2014 Dutchie Dapper roadster (rack about as thick as the stays) 18kg
(EDIT: Large is for a six-footer.)

So all much of a muchness, really. From watching people at the cycling group lift bikes, people call anything over about 15kg heavy, but I can't usually feel the difference when I ride one of the lighter bikes with a rack-top bag with full 3kg toolkit and 1.5kg of locks compared to a small bag with minimal tools. It might make a measurable difference if I'm doing miles and miles at top speed. What makes a big difference to feel is if I have full-width panniers instead of only a rack-top.


----------



## Jody (25 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> Large 2014 Dutchie Dapper roadster (rack about as thick as the stays) 18kg



 No wonder the dutch are fit dragging that kind of weight round.


----------



## mjr (25 Nov 2015)

Jody said:


> No wonder the dutch are fit dragging that kind of weight round.


As well as the substantial rack and mudguards, it's got permanent lights which adds a bit. I'm told the comparable Pashley Sovereign is significantly heavier but I've not weighed one. Really, once it's carrying 25kg of luggage and 70kg of rider, 5kg difference in weight between roadster&racer isn't much.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2015)

My Felt. Dunno, pretty light I guess.

My Pinnacle. Not quite as light as the Felt.

My Trance. A bit heavier.

My Alpinestars. Lighter than the Trance.

My Saracen. Pretty hefty.

My Elswick. Not too bad.

My Pace. Dunno yet as been too busy (lazy) to get round to bolting it together.

Even if I were interested, knowing weight of each of my mules is of zero utility hence not having put them on the scales.


----------



## Over The Hill (25 Nov 2015)

Bike with me on it and some water about 90kg So really see not need to suffer or sweat over the odd 2kg. 
Prefer to enjoy the hour cycling and get there 30 seconds later.


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2015)

Weighed my bike the other day, 20kg













My steed



__ mybike
__ 14 Jan 2015






I'm hoping to afford a new bike soon.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2015)

Holy cow! That's not a bicycle, that's an old Volvo with 2 wheels missing!


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2015)

Drago said:


> Holy cow! That's not a bicycle, that's an old Volvo with 2 wheels missing!



It's not as good as that.


----------



## sidevalve (25 Nov 2015)

At 20kg I'd be wondering if I needed to pass a M/cyle test to ride it. As a matter of interest my old Dawes trips in a a tad under 10kg


----------



## Sbudge (25 Nov 2015)

N=1: Enigma with lights, toolkit etc 8.2kg
N=2: Planet X (with same) 8.4kg

But neither have much on them at all so not really 'proper' winter spec.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> Weighed my bike the other day, 20kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you stolen my Trax TFS.1 and painted it blue..?


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Have you stolen my Trax TFS.1 and painted it blue..?



I'll grant it looks similar, but it's my son's discarded Tesco Special, and no, it doesn't have a Shimano rear mech. It has, however, got me riding & fixing bikes again.


----------



## mattobrien (25 Nov 2015)

My Kinesis Pro 6 with full mud guards and rack comes in at about 10.2kgs, my summer bike comes in at 7kgs. While it is not all down to the weight, my summer bike goes a lot better than the Kinesis.

Just about to get a winter bike (demoting the Kinesis to commuting duties), so that'll get put on the scales at LBS to see where it comes in. I am guessing it'll be a touch over 8kgs, which from an alu frame and disc brakes, probably isn't that bad. Here's hoping it'll go like the wind too


----------



## Dec66 (25 Nov 2015)

BTwin Triban 500 SE; 10.6kg
Old Reliable (Apollo TDF); 11.5kg
Old Unreliable (Mongoose Crossway); not sure, but it's attracting small planetoids around it, how something cast in 6061 ally can have the density of lead is staggering.


----------



## albion (25 Nov 2015)

I think my flat bar hybrid is 13.5k with the rack.

Not a problem as I seldom do over 200km in a day


----------



## si_c (26 Nov 2015)

Curious, so just weighed it, Peugeot road bike (steel obvs) with mudguards, mud, saddlebag, mounts etc still on, 12.5kg. Add in the lock, water bottle and lights you're probably looking at another 3kg.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2015)

I've no idea but as I normally cycle with a heavy pannier it's a bit pointless, I suspect sometimes the pannier weighs more than the bike!


----------



## Old jon (26 Nov 2015)

The makers say 10 kg and I have not checked. As a few others do, I carry a large saddlebag, spares, camera and so on, one of these ( warmer ) days I will ride the bike without all that and be totally converted to the lightest possible and no spares. Maybe.


----------



## mjr (26 Nov 2015)

Old jon said:


> The makers say 10 kg and I have not checked. As a few others do, I carry a large saddlebag, spares, camera and so on, one of these ( warmer ) days I will ride the bike without all that and be totally converted to the lightest possible and no spares. Maybe.


Maker weights do all sorts of tricks. At best, they're usually without guards and luggage-carriers, but I think often it's the smallest frame and forks, without pedals, saddle, chain... They're right up there with lumens as a useless measurement IMO.

I am trying to be stricter about what accumulates in my bag (the camera, battery and leads are new residents!) and using a lighter bag without the expanding pockets if I'm sure I won't need them.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> Maker weights do all sorts of tricks. At best, they're usually without guards and luggage-carriers, but I think often it's the smallest frame and forks, without pedals, saddle, chain... They're right up there with lumens as a useless measurement IMO.
> 
> I am trying to be stricter about what accumulates in my bag (the camera, battery and leads are new residents!) and using a lighter bag without the expanding pockets if I'm sure I won't need them.


But I wouldn't mind that if everyone would give those figures, it would only be a starting point in a "that bike is going to be 5 kgs lighter than this one" point of view.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Nov 2015)

I saw this thread and I thought: Bike weight? Who would want one of those?

I guess some racer with a feather light carbon bike, to prevent it from blowing away in a strong wind.


----------



## Karlt (26 Nov 2015)

Jody said:


> No wonder the dutch are fit dragging that kind of weight round.


It's flat there. Doesn't make much difference, the weight.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2015)

Those crazy Dutch!


----------



## mattobrien (28 Nov 2015)

Caad12 disc dura ace 58cm, with pedals came in at 8.35kgs when put on the scales at the bike shop when I picked it up yesterday. 

I have added the following since then;
Bottle cage
Speed and cadence sensor
Garmin mount 
Saddle bag
Mudguards (clip one, so they'll be coming off unless it's wet)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Nov 2015)

7.6kg


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Nov 2015)

Rose 7.5kg (+saddle pack 8.5kg)
Ribble 7005SL 9.00kg (+saddle pack 10.00kg)
Ribble Winter 11.5kg with winter saddle pack
all with pedals, bottle pages etc, bells, etc.


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Rose 7.5kg (+saddle pack 8.5kg)
> Ribble 7005SL 9.00kg (+saddle pack 10.00kg)
> Ribble Winter 11.5kg with winter saddle pack
> all with pedals, bottle pages etc, bells, etc.



I really must get a new bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Nov 2015)

Best bike: Raleigh Pioneer Jaguar - 17kg.
Knockabout bike: Hawk Trakatak - 18kg.

I was quite shocked when I finally got round to weighing the two and found there was only 1 kilo between them. I always thought the Raleigh felt fairly light. It certainly feels a lot lighter than the Hawk to ride.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (28 Nov 2015)

Winter bike 12Kg.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> I really must get a new bike.


BTW - all small frames.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> I really must get a new bike.


A new bike is not all what's cracked to be: you know @Rickshaw Phil does many 100 mile rides plus rides up hill I could not even do on foot on his 17kg bike? 
All my bikes are in the region of 15 to 20kg once all the bits I need to carry are on.
Apart from the road bike, hanging in the spare room for over a year because I'm scared of it  it feels _very_ light


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> BTW - all small frames.


No guards, no racks, no lights?


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> No guards, no racks, no lights?


As I said - Topeak saddlepacks, large on winter bike, medium . No racks. Guards on the winter bike. Small front and rear 'to be seen' lights on all,with larger Cateye rear on winter bike. Not 'headlights' - added as needed. Pumps and full kit in saddlepacks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A new bike is not all what's cracked to be: you know @Rickshaw Phil does many 100 mile rides plus rides up hill I could not even do on foot on his 17kg bike?
> ....


Me like low gears.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Me like low gears.



Very modest, Phil, but I'm with @Pat "5mph" on this.

Chalking off a century on a 7kg carbon roadie is a good effort, but doing centuries on a 17kg clunker is in a different league.


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Me like low gears.



Not sure how to write them but 24/42 & 14/24?



Pale Rider said:


> Very modest, Phil, but I'm with @Pat "5mph" on this.
> 
> Chalking off a century on a 7kg carbon roadie is a good effort, but doing centuries on a 17kg clunker is in a different league.



Best I've managed is 20 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Very modest, Phil, but I'm with @Pat "5mph" on this.
> 
> Chalking off a century on a 7kg carbon roadie is a good effort, but doing centuries on a 17kg clunker is in a different league.


 Thanks for that. I think that future changes to the bike will probably be some lighter weight bits. Alloy bars would make a difference as would some better quality wheels and I could save nearly a kilo just by changing the tyres, much as I like the Schwalbe Marathons currently on.



mybike said:


> Not sure how to write them but 24/42 & 14/24?
> 
> 
> 
> Best I've managed is 20 miles.


The current set up is a 44-32-22 tooth mountain bike triple up front with an 11-30 cassette. It works pretty well giving a 19" bottom gear that will winch up practically anything, a 107" top gear that's comfortable for up around 30mph (when I can manage that) and a decent spread of not-too-wide ratios inbetween.

As for the distance, it's taken a while to build up to the centuries. 20 miles was my limit for a long time and my first 25 miler was so difficult that I couldn't imagine how I could go further than that at the time. Stubbornness helps.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks for that. I think that future changes to the bike will probably be some lighter weight bits. Alloy bars would make a difference as would some better quality wheels and I could save nearly a kilo just by changing the tyres, much as I like the Schwalbe Marathons currently on.
> 
> The current set up is a 44-32-22 tooth mountain bike triple up front with an 11-30 cassette. It works pretty well giving a 19" bottom gear that will winch up practically anything, a 107" top gear that's comfortable for up around 30mph (when I can manage that) and a decent spread of not-too-wide ratios inbetween.
> 
> As for the distance, it's taken a while to build up to the centuries. 20 miles was my limit for a long time and my first 25 miler was so difficult that I couldn't imagine how I could go further than that at the time. Stubbornness helps.



A kilo or two would make a difference, as you've noticed with your other bike.

Does the Raleigh have sus forks?

A non-sus fork would save a lot of weight, and probably ride as well, if not better - certainly on road and cycle paths which I believe is most of your riding.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Nov 2015)

Nope, no suspension fork. This is the bike:


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Nope, no suspension fork. This is the bike:
> View attachment 111371




And it still weighs 18kg.

Blimey - is there lead in the tubes?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> And it still weighs 18kg.
> 
> Blimey - is there lead in the tubes?


17kg  in real-world ready to ride condition. The big chrome bell, steel handlebar and stem and Brooks saddle may help towards that.* I'd expect it to be nearer the weight of a similar spec tourer with the changes mentioned earlier.

*Edit: and the kickstand - I always forget to mention that.


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> And it still weighs 18kg.
> 
> Blimey - is there lead in the tubes?


In a decent size, a rugged aluminum hybrid like that is surprisingly heavy.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> In a decent size, a rugged aluminum hybrid like that is surprisingly heavy.



Yes, not really so heavy, particularly as we have an honest person weighing it.


----------



## fatjel (1 Dec 2015)

Just weighed mine with luggage scales.
Boardman is 11 kg with mudguards, lights , water bottle and spare lights ,tubes, pumps etc etc 
Kaffenback is 13.5 kg in pretty much the same trim
Surprised how close they are..


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Dec 2015)

My racing bike is about 20.5 lbs. No idea what that is in kg.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2015)

1KG = 2.2 LBS or if you're lazy


----------



## Jayaly (3 Dec 2015)

I have a sudden urge to properly weigh my Gazelle. Since I can hardly lift it, and the published weights for the bike and the child seat together would be 23.8 kg, I'm going to guess "heavy".


----------



## Spoked Wheels (3 Dec 2015)

I just weighted my winter bike at 13.3kg
With mudguards, rack, saddle bag with spare tubes, 2 CO2 canisters, multi tool....etc.
My summer bike is under 7.5kg

I found that is nicer riding the summer bike after riding a heavy bike for a week or so. In the summer I take my MTB out sometimes and then the summer bike and it feels great


----------



## Jayaly (4 Dec 2015)

Jayaly said:


> I have a sudden urge to properly weigh my Gazelle. Since I can hardly lift it, and the published weights for the bike and the child seat together would be 23.8 kg, I'm going to guess "heavy".


28.2 kg with the basket on. And that's before 14-15 kg of 3 year old gets on the back. Blimey.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2015)

Jayaly said:


> 28.2 kg with the basket on. And that's before 14-15 kg of 3 year old gets on the back. Blimey.



Makes mine seem light, even with all the mud it acquired yesterday.


----------



## RegG (20 Jan 2016)

How are you guys weighing your bikes? Yes, I know scales come in handy but what sort are you using?


----------



## blazed (20 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> How are you guys weighing your bikes? Yes, I know scales come in handy but what sort are you using?


I put various weights on my left palm, so say I put 8kg in total. Then lift my bike with my right palm, depending which arm goes up or down I know whether its lighter/heavier than 8kg or not. Adjust the weights until you get a balance.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> How are you guys weighing your bikes? Yes, I know scales come in handy but what sort are you using?


Bathroom scales. I lift the bike up with its rear wheel resting on the scales, and support it just enough to keep it upright. It works well enough.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Jan 2016)

Stand on bathroom scales, without the bike, with the bike, subtract first from second.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> How are you guys weighing your bikes? Yes, I know scales come in handy but what sort are you using?


I have a really good luggage scale that I take on holiday with me. I've had electronic ones in the past but they always break/go flat when you need them. This one isn't and doesn't. It's a really useful thing to have.

I have in the past weighed my bikes with it but I can't for the life of me remember how much they weigh.


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> How are you guys weighing your bikes? Yes, I know scales come in handy but what sort are you using?



Spring balance, suspended from my repair stand. I considered using the bathroom scales but I'd have to walk along the road carrying them.


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Jan 2016)

I think I've weighed one bike in my life. Can't remember what the weight was though. @User commented how heavy my Mercian was at the start of a FNRTTC. He later forgave me, as part of the weight was attributed to a spare cleat bolt in my tool kit which saved the day at the end of Lonesome Lane.

(I use the stand on scales with and without the bike method)


----------



## KneesUp (20 Jan 2016)

I'm also using the bathroom scales to weigh me and then me and the bike method. As our scales were cheap, I do this three times and average it out 

I've not weighed either for a long while, but from memory:

Bike 1: Steel fully rigid MTB with drop bar conversion, rear rack, lights, mud guuards and empty bottle cage was about 14kg. With panniers full of work stuff (change of clothes, lock, laptop) and it's well over 20kg. 

Bike 2: Steel Peugeot road bike c.1979. About 6 or 7kg from memory. Mind you it has no saddle, cranks, bar tape, chain or front derallieur. Must attend to that. I guess it will 12-13kg when rideable.


----------



## si_c (20 Jan 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Bike 2: Steel Peugeot road bike c.1979. About 6 or 7kg from memory. Mind you it has no saddle, cranks, bar tape, chain or front derallieur. Must attend to that. I guess it will 12-13kg when rideable.



I have a 61cm steel Peugeot from the early 1980s, fully built up that's around 10.5kg (including pedals, bottle cage etc). It's a bit more at the moment as I've also got mudguards on.


----------



## Citius (20 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I put various weights on my left palm, so say I put 8kg in total. Then lift my bike with my right palm, depending which arm goes up or down I know whether its lighter/heavier than 8kg or not. Adjust the weights until you get a balance.



That wouldn't work - because in your case, your right arm is going to be significantly stronger than your left...


----------



## Dec66 (20 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> That wouldn't work - because in your case, your right arm is going to be significantly stronger than your left...


Maybe he has a pivot instead of a hip joint?

No wonder he's the best 200lbs climber in the country.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jan 2016)

CAADX 105 with full mudguards, 35C Marathon Plus tyres, fully stocked saddle bag and full water bottle = 14kg


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jan 2016)

People may find it interesting to measure the weight borne by each tyre separately, in whatever loaded or unloaded configuration desired. This can be easily done if you've got a turbo (put the scales where the front wheel block would be), or otherwise position the (bathroom) scales under the front wheel and climb on, supported by eg edge of a worksurface. Needs a second person to read off. Then


KneesUp said:


> using the bathroom scales to weigh me and then me and the bike method


 - the difference will give you the rear wheel weight (obv). The front/rear percentages can apparently vary between 35/65 to a more equal 45/55. In any case this can be used to inform tyre pressures eg with www.bikequarterly.com/images/*Tire*Drop.pdf


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jan 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I just weighted my winter bike at 13.3kg
> With mudguards, rack, saddle bag with spare tubes, 2 CO2 canisters, multi tool....etc.
> My summer bike is under 7.5kg
> 
> I found that is nicer riding the summer bike after riding a heavy bike for a week or so. In the summer I take my MTB out sometimes and then the summer bike and it feels great





You can appreciate the good things more if you also experience the not so good things often.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Apr 2016)

Using my son's digital fishing scales my alu framed Defy 2 (sorry forgot the year) is 10kg with replacement Shimano wheels. The Revolt 3 as new condition is 12kg.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Apr 2016)

My Lynskey framed Planet X Ti bike is 8.1kg , whilst my Bickerton is just under 10 kg. I've never bothered weighing any of my other bikes. I suspect the Circe Helios tandem might break the scales.


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Apr 2016)

This is the April 16 version of this thread ( @Flying Dodo @Arjimlad ):
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-weight.198635/


----------



## clid61 (9 Apr 2016)

Just stood on scales with my bike , its BMI is showing as 31%! Does it need to shed some fat ?


----------



## 2clepto (9 Apr 2016)

" for now at least, I am rather happy to remain ignorant of these facts." you may have to reconsider your "guru" moniker, lol.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Apr 2016)

ohne extras:

alu frame/carbon fork with tiagra 9sp triple and shimano rs11 wheelset = 11kg
carbon monocoque with campag centaur 10sp and campag vento wheelset = 8kg


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2016)

Cube stereo hpcR 11.8kg with pedals and ikon tyres.
commencal meta 13.2kg with lightweight seat post 'reverb removed'
PX RT58 alloy 10kg with seat bag and kit

me 11"11' so ive saved about 10k on lighter parts by losing a stone since new yr


----------

